# Snow Relocating with 35hp Kubota?



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an opportunity to move snow piles with my Kubota L3540. LA724 loader. Will this have any issues or will it work fine relocating plowed packed snow? I have searched and searched and there is very little info on compact tractors using the bucket(72" bucket). I will be heading out tomorrow, if any advise let me hear it.

I currently plow with the tractor and do several jobs with it. I am just not sure anyone actually uses their tractor for snow relocation.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

You should be fine to move snow, it all depends on how much snow you will be moving. No doubts the tractor will move it


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response and confidence building.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

you will be fine my 28 horse tractor with a 54 inch bucket moves snow like its nothing


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

KL3540;1750032 said:


> I have an opportunity to move snow piles with my Kubota L3540. LA724 loader. Will this have any issues or will it work fine relocating plowed packed snow? I have searched and searched and there is very little info on compact tractors using the bucket(72" bucket). I will be heading out tomorrow, if any advise let me hear it.
> 
> I currently plow with the tractor and do several jobs with it. I am just not sure anyone actually uses their tractor for snow relocation.


I use a Tractor 6070 NH w/loader 8ft bucket I push piles back all the time


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

KL3540;1750032 said:


> I have an opportunity to move snow piles with my Kubota L3540. LA724 loader. Will this have any issues or will it work fine relocating plowed packed snow? I have searched and searched and there is very little info on compact tractors using the bucket(72" bucket). I will be heading out tomorrow, if any advise let me hear it.
> 
> I currently plow with the tractor and do several jobs with it. I am just not sure anyone actually uses their tractor for snow relocation.


depends on how "packed" and/or frozen the piles are, and how much your doing...it wouldn't be hard to twist the loader arms on a compact tractor like that.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

if your doing it within a couple days of the storm it should be fine as long as your not trying to move snow thats been there for weeks and frozen solid


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

The task at hand will be taking snow that has been plowed into piles, breaking them apart bucket by bucket and carries them to another location. Some as close as 20'.


If I get the chance, I will post photos tomorrow. Tractor is already loaded so all I can do at this point is try. Oh, and figure out how to put photos on here from my iPad.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

no matter what you use if the temp is under 20 degrees it is hard on the loader,...I prefer a couple of warm sunny days before trying to work on piles...don't be surprised if there is an ice layer on the bottom that wont budge....

oh and warm is above 25 ...higher is better


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Let us know how it goes. Pics please.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, Well I am about to head out and let this adventure begin. I agree, warmer would be better but mother nature hasn't cooperated thus far this season. Also, I am personally not warred about ice at the bottom. I am really worried about it being a complete iceberg (yes I know you can't have an iceberg in a parking lot as it must be in a body of water blah blah blah). . 

If I can just move majority of the pile so more snow can be "pushed" there is the goal. Plus, if I can get the pile majority moved, we will just throw salt on the bottom and let it melt a bit. No sweat. 

Ok wish me luck. And again, I'll have to figure out how to post pictures from my iPad.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

You shouldn't have any issues with your Kubota doing the job. But if it's frozen solid try shaving off layers instead of taking large chunks.

Michael


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

If the pile can be broken up, you'll have no issues moving it.

Only issue I see is if the trip to where it's being relocated is a long one.

You will be amazed at how many "buckets" a 20' pile will contain. There's a reason that loaders bucking snow generally use oversize buckets.

I had a 6' SS bucket on my 35hp compact, and tho oversized, it took many trips...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

98K3500;1750903 said:


> Only issue I see is if the trip to where it's being relocated is a long one.
> 
> You will be amazed at how many "buckets" a 20' pile will contain. There's a reason that loaders bucking snow generally use oversize buckets.
> 
> ...


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, the machine handles amazing for the first 4 hours and had more than enough power. I was pleasantly surprised. The bad part is I had a Malfunction with the valve and had to take it in for service. I love have a dealer 2 miles from my house BUT when I take it to a job an hour away, its not so close. It coat me 4 hours of down time and they kept the tractor. Dealer had a l5040 they let me borrow. Mine has filled tires with rimguard. This one did not and I felt like I was riding on two pillows it was so comfortable. Initially with my tractor I was moving bucket loads. Well, another part of the site I was able to push the snow back onto grass. This bota had a lot of @$$!!! Not sure mine would of done as good. 13 extra HP and a stronger loader. Mine was doing fantastic, but now that I was spoiled with more power, .... Nah.... I am broke and wife would kill me. I just got her to approve me getting a new zero turn... (Can't wait for that) 
Also, I was still able to get a great wage with 9.5 hours clocked an more offered to me.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Things I did miss of my tractor 1) much quieter cab, 2) the radio I installed with bluetooth was really missed. For a short time it wouldnt be a big deal but with the hours of operation it made a difference. I never thought that would be the case. The auto throttle was missed as well and my peddle seems more comfortable. 4) and this is the biggest thing missed. The cheapest accessory!!! The suicide knob on my steering wheel. 

Oh well. Plowing was fun and paid well. I started plowing over a decade ago with the guy who offered me this past job. Definitely fun to see him again.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a l3540 HSDC i purchased new in april 2008, i have made thousands of dollars over the past six winters relocating snow after big storms. I have the standard bucket, turf tires and a 1000# weight box on the 3 point hitch. I get $75.00 per hour for the machine, 4 hour minimum!


----------

